# Did i just do something dumb?



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

OUtside our front door there are lots of ants bugging our whole street i was just in the room of my birds and there are lots by the front door we moved all the birds into the bathroom with the door shut and i think my dad either put lots of ant powder down or sprayed alot of bug spray but it reeks when you walk by the window on the outside lol we have opened all the windows to ventilate the area but now i'm worried about how long those fumes are going to linger

How long should i keep the birds out of the room to make sure it is well ventilated? We'll keep the room window open as long as we can but we can't very well keep it open all night lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think 24hrs should be OK...is there another room you can keep them in for the night?


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

They will have to stay in the bathroom lol the tiels can still come play in the living room but the other s will be cage bound for today, not that they know the difference they hang around the cage door when there free anyway lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Homebase does a pet safe ant killer that i use and it really works 
its called ant stop granules http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...ay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=212151

I had ants last year millions of them and tried all sorts then found this one and killed them straight away and never seen any more, i had 4 this year.


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

That's awesome i will get that for next time we need it, i don't like bug sprays myself they give me horrible headaches and my heads bigger than a birds lol

My brother is staying at a friends house so guess who has house guests now lol the smaller birds are taking up residence in his room ha ha


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

I used Terro Liquid Ant bait for our problem and I'm so happy they are out of the kitchen...so gross to try and fix a meal and have an ant crawling nearby! I have yet to see one of the large buggers. The bait is in a container and doesn't give off a smell, and easy cleanup (though I have to admit it's a gross cleanup...). I was actually shocked it worked.


----------

